# Ipod touch et Radio FM ?



## Phoenixian (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai obtenir un Ipod, mais j'hésite encore encore un nano ou un touch. Ce qui me fait hésiter, c'est le fait que l'on puisse utiliser ou non la radio FM sur un ipod touch. Je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant sur Internet, donc je me tourne vers vous.

Donc, est-ce que l'ipod touch et doté, comme le nouveau ipod nano, de la radio FM ?

Merci!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (15 Juillet 2010)

Non, mais quand tu as du wifi tu peux écouter en wifi, sinon tu as aussi les podcasts (pour une majorité d'émissions) ou la musique de l'iPod ?


----------

